# $35 for a skein of yarn, I don't think so!



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

So I found a pattern for a Lap Blanket that calls for 7 skeins of Knit Collage's Pixie Dust, a blend of wool, mohair, & Pixie Sparkles.HOWEVER, it is $35/skein. What are some other choices that I can use for this balnket? It very nice and I never make anything for myself.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

mmg said:


> So I found a pattern for a Lap Blanket that calls for 7 skeins of Knit Collage's Pixie Dust, a blend of wool, mohair, & Pixie Sparkles.HOWEVER, it is $35/skein. What are some other choices that I can use for this balnket? It very nice and I never make anything for myself.


Check out the gauge and look for something with a similar gauge. And, you can always make it larger/smaller with another yarn perhaps. 
Go to Ice Yarns.com and take a look at what they have. Shipping is high but yarn prices offset to you might find something there. I have ordered from them and been happy with yarn and service.
Hope you can find something a bit less pricey.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Good idea, Thanks! I went on knitpicks and found some type of wool/mohair blend at a quarter of the cost. I just can't believe yarn costs that much!


ompuff said:


> mmg said:
> 
> 
> > So I found a pattern for a Lap Blanket that calls for 7 skeins of Knit Collage's Pixie Dust, a blend of wool, mohair, & Pixie Sparkles.HOWEVER, it is $35/skein. What are some other choices that I can use for this balnket? It very nice and I never make anything for myself.
> ...


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

mmg said:


> So I found a pattern for a Lap Blanket that calls for 7 skeins of Knit Collage's Pixie Dust, a blend of wool, mohair, & Pixie Sparkles.HOWEVER, it is $35/skein. What are some other choices that I can use for this balnket? It very nice and I never make anything for myself.


I love that blanket too, going to NYC in two weeks, plan on looking at the yarn. If I love it, it might be my souvenir for that trip.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

what yarn did you find? name?


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I didn't write it down, I just wanted to kinda get an idea of price, but I took your advice and wrote doen the gage to look later. I have a hard time buying yarn on-line, I like to be able to look and feel it.


1artist said:


> what yarn did you find? name?


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Oh!You'll have to let me know!


1artist said:


> mmg said:
> 
> 
> > So I found a pattern for a Lap Blanket that calls for 7 skeins of Knit Collage's Pixie Dust, a blend of wool, mohair, & Pixie Sparkles.HOWEVER, it is $35/skein. What are some other choices that I can use for this balnket? It very nice and I never make anything for myself.
> ...


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I found some great yarn with skull beads on it. My son would love a scarf out of it. Would only take one skein, but at $79 a skein, I don't think so.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Oh dear GOD!Is there Gold weaved into it?


pugmom5 said:


> I found some great yarn with skull beads on it. My son would love a scarf out of it. Would only take one skein, but at $79 a skein, I don't think so.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

mmg said:


> Oh dear GOD!Is there Gold weaved into it?
> 
> 
> pugmom5 said:
> ...


No, just skull beads. I went on Etsy and found a site that sold almost the same beads. I bought about $12 worth and made a scarf for him with some Fiesta yarn. (yes, the fiesta yarn was a bit pricy, but at usually $28 a skein and I got it for $18...plus it has over 320 yards in it...so, I think I did ok.)


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

OMGosh!!! 
@$35/skein: "Have they lost their minds?"
@$79/skein: "They have definitely lost their minds!"

Those are things I would think after thinking: "How much gold did they put into this thing".

I don't pay that much for the yarn to do an entire project, unless it is a BIG one ($35).


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

DITTO!!!


rolyn63 said:


> OMGosh!!!
> @$35/skein: "Have they lost their minds?"
> @$79/skein: "They have definitely lost their minds!"
> 
> ...


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

mmg said:


> Oh dear GOD!Is there Gold weaved into it?
> 
> 
> pugmom5 said:
> ...


Can you find some skull beads and cheap yarn then create your own?
I read your other post after I wrote this. It looks like you did!


----------



## kezza81 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you think $79 is bad, I have previously seen a skein of yarn that was over $200 - I nearly had a heart attack - a very expensive pair of socks lol.


----------



## beverlyniland (May 23, 2011)

Ice yarns do an excellent range of yarn & wool. they also do a Tuesday promotion ,50gms WOOL 49 cents !!!I also used to like to feel wool before buying but at the Ice price it is a pleasant surprise when you open the package. Beverly


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Check the gauge and look for a similar yarn. I am making a lace shawl and the skeins were $40, my head just said OMG. I have been to a yarn store where I saw yarns over $100, I just bypassed it. Too much $$$$

Hope you find something affordable.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

well,well i was about to say $2 a ball LOL


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I have been very happy with the Joann's Sensation line. I believe they have one that is similar, probably about $5.99. 

I will admit that I have spent more on yarn, but only bought one skein.


----------



## prichardson16 (May 17, 2011)

Why dont you look at the websitr of our local wool shop. I know he has a lot of Amercian customers as his prices are very cheap and also good brand name. Try: kemps.co.uk


----------



## prichardson16 (May 17, 2011)

Sorry, kemps website is actually: www.kempswoolshop.com
I do apologise for quoting an incorrect web address. any way I hope you find something nice, at a decent price too! I've just started knitting again for the first time in years, I went to my mother's house to help her decifer a knitting pattern and ended up knitting again and have throughly enjoyed it. I'm hoping it will keep me from snacking by keeping my hands busy!


----------



## Ellis1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

What on earth was the $200 a skein made out of.


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

What is the pattern??


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Look at WEBS this week. Cashmere, 125 yd/$30 worsted wt, reduced from $50. They have a cashmere at 190 yds, DK wt, down from $54 to $30.

I was looking for hemp yarn and those prices are even higher and we can grow hemp in the US for practically nothing but it is illegal to do so.

It seems that yarn ranges wildly in price, but so does quality. For really good quality on a regular basis will require constant looking for closeouts and sales on places like ebay where we can get very good buys sometimes. My local warehouse distributor, in an old factory building, dim lighting, huge packing boxes all over the place, no fancy wrappings, etc--his prices are just as high. But so much fun to shop there. Undyed yarns, alpacas in a variety of natural colors, silks, mohairs, cottons--all pricey. Last year I bought a large hank of phenomenal organic cotton there-the softest you have ever felt. The cotton this year sold for the same price but was not organic and no where as soft. Realized Organic does make a difference--even in cotton and wool.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I like the Joann Sensation brand and buy it when I can use a coupon. The problem I do have with it is the "yarn vomit" (a glob pulling out of the center pull), especially with the brushed yarn. But I like the feel of it and it knits up nicely. I use it knowing I will have to deal with the center pull. It gets better as I get towards the center of the skein.


nuttyknitter said:


> I have been very happy with the Joann's Sensation line. I believe they have one that is similar, probably about $5.99.
> 
> I will admit that I have spent more on yarn, but only bought one skein.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

mmg said:


> So I found a pattern for a Lap Blanket that calls for 7 skeins of Knit Collage's Pixie Dust, a blend of wool, mohair, & Pixie Sparkles.HOWEVER, it is $35/skein. What are some other choices that I can use for this balnket? It very nice and I never make anything for myself.


I am using a great yarn called Liberty Wool and it is so soft and machine washable for a blanket. It comes in many colors, 122 yards each skein. If you can't find it in yarn stores, which I would be surprised if you couldn't, go to www.classiceliteyarns.com. If you prefer a thicker blanket use two strands. Good Luck.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have used the Sensations line, too. Actually did an heirloom baby blanket which my grandbaby now has. And I have used their Angel Hair for toddler ponchos and as accent yarn in other projects--scarves, hats. Don't know how it holds up in the long run and suggest that it be hand washed. It does have some mohair content in it. On sale it is pretty inexpensive as yarn goes. $6 for a large ball. And I also liked working with the Bernat Satin, also inexpensive, works well, has nice sheen. But still prefer natural yarns to any of the acrylics.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Ladies I think we need to get into the yarn making bussiness ourselves!


----------



## allisonwatkinson (Apr 4, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> mmg said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear GOD!Is there Gold weaved into it?
> ...


This sounds most interesting, can you post a picture? I have a son in law who would love this. I am making him the skully hat from knit picks for his 
birthday. They might be perfect together!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

mmg said:


> So I found a pattern for a Lap Blanket that calls for 7 skeins of Knit Collage's Pixie Dust, a blend of wool, mohair, & Pixie Sparkles.HOWEVER, it is $35/skein. What are some other choices that I can use for this balnket? It very nice and I never make anything for myself.


 :shock: OUCH! Its the Pixie Dust thats what is so costly. OH, my! but I seen yarn costing even more than that. These people are just out of their minds they need a reality check for sure. Check out Lion Brand, Primer.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I am asking the collective wisdom of the members here to help me make some decisions on shopping. I am listing my thoughts so they can consider them. This is not a request for suppplies.
Once I move, September 1, I will order yarn on line. So far I have fumd one place, I think it's knitpicks, that has natural cotton at $2.99. For some of t hese things it might be cost-effective to order kits from some of these sites but I don't know if any are trustworthy.
I will order sports weight yarn in colors that will blend for individual projects and/or mix and match for projects such as hats, sox, gloves etc. for myself or others The quantity I have in mind is enough to make an afghan, but mixed colors
I would love to get enough of the beautiful varied yarns to make a pair of sox. Do I dare risk just oderering one?
I want no polyester, natural fibers, reliable yarns (ones that will not arrive with broken threads). I would like to try one of these "fun" yarns, enough for a hat say, and would accept some polyester in that.
I will want some yarn to make at least one baby sweater set, probably in cotton.
Can this group collectively devise a suggested shopping list, variations on my ideas, where to shop in the U.S., that is as cost effective as possible? The Brits have such lovely lovely stuff. and on tatting and crocheting tooo. I am basically a knitter.
I think this list could last me well past spring, but I don't know who I will be helping to learn to knit and want to be able to lend or give them some yarn. 
Most of all the yarn must feel good while one is knitting. I found to my surprise that knitting with plain cotton string felt very good.
I have lots of patterns and intend to use scrubbies or foot or hand things as a way to introduce older knitters, experienced or not, to a new knitting situation. In the past I had children or adults start a square and then, if they started going good let them do a scarf. This is short projects and less boring.
And also introduce many of them to use of the web.


----------



## dawn lenz (Mar 3, 2011)

I stick with Pat Catans (Ohio crafting store), JoAnns, and Michaela. I try to stay away from WalMart. If im looking for.something really special I browse at my lys....but if it's to pricey I find something similar at the.other places.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Ladies and Gents,

Chalk it up to one thing: GREED!!!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Chava, just a quick note as I have to rush out the door in a minute but, here are my thoughts about KNITPICKS. I love their prices and service, and knitting needles. I have had good experiences with their yarns, with the mild disappointment that thru worsted Wollongong of the Andes tends to pill. I have had mixes experiences with their kits. I do thinkmtheynare a good deal, because you get only as much yarn as you need. But, I have had mixed experience with the patterns that come with them. I don't know if they are independent designers or KP employees writing the patterns, but I have had to call a couple of times to get things clear. As always, they are gracious and helpful. And shipping is free if you buy $50. 

I trust their yarns to feel as they are described, so while I usually do like to feel and see yarn in person, I do order online from KNITPICKS. Have had poor experience trying to do that from other places, herschnerr's, for example.


----------



## lolly1 (Jun 8, 2011)

could you tell me where you found the lap robe pattern? I would like to make something for myself and I am always interested in what other people find and then check it out for myself. I'm sure you will enjoy your blanket.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am using a great yarn called Liberty Wool and it is so soft and machine washable for a blanket. It comes in many colors, 122 yards each skein. If you can't find it in yarn stores, which I would be surprised if you couldn't, go to www.classiceliteyarns.com. If you prefer a thicker blanket use two strands. Good Luck.[/quote]

WEBS sells it online at a discount. Classic Elite has many different lines of yarn, including the expensive cashmere,but it looks beautiful


----------



## jogrant (May 3, 2011)

Try Lionbrand site, enter yarn equivalents in search or email them with your query.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Where do I find Ice yarn?


beverlyniland said:


> Ice yarns do an excellent range of yarn & wool. they also do a Tuesday promotion ,50gms WOOL 49 cents !!!I also used to like to feel wool before buying but at the Ice price it is a pleasant surprise when you open the package. Beverly


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> Ladies I think we need to get into the yarn making bussiness ourselves!


It only works if you can market and sell what you make! I make my own yarn and people think it should be Walmart priced! I pay more than that for the raw product to make the yarn with! Cashmere costs me $18. an ounce and that is before I spin and ply it! That is a lot of $$ for little product. I did get a good bargain of some Vicuna fiber for $18. an ounce a while back, it usually goes for around $30. oz. So I got 2 ounces of it and am still feeling the fiber and trying to get the courage to spin such an expensive fiber. Still haven't figured out what to do with that tiny skein of Cotton Candy Pink Cashmere that I spun up. I used a tiny amount of it to embroider a nose on a bunny.


----------



## nancymletourneau (Jul 20, 2011)

Have you heard of WEBS which is where I used to buy yarn for my knitting machines. I've been out of it for a few years and can't find them now. In Massachusetts. Can't find them online.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

mmg said:


> Where do I find Ice yarn?
> 
> 
> beverlyniland said:
> ...


Here it is. Just take a look around. I've ordered and been satisfied with cost and yarns.

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

OOOh thanks!


ompuff said:


> mmg said:
> 
> 
> > Where do I find Ice yarn?
> ...


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Chava, whew! Just walked in the door and read my message. I guess I WAS in a hurry. But despite the funny words, I think you get the gist. I meant Wool of the Andes worsted weight.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

this may have already been answered but reading through all the post can be time comsuming.
Matching the fiber is a good start
Matching the gauge is also a good step
But have you thought of the texture?

I searched the yarn on ravelry and this yarn Has a lot of texture.

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/knit-collage-pixie-dust-amethyst

Now shop for alt. yarn.

Alison



mmg said:


> So I found a pattern for a Lap Blanket that calls for 7 skeins of Knit Collage's Pixie Dust, a blend of wool, mohair, & Pixie Sparkles.HOWEVER, it is $35/skein. What are some other choices that I can use for this balnket? It very nice and I never make anything for myself.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

mmg said:


> So I found a pattern for a Lap Blanket that calls for 7 skeins of Knit Collage's Pixie Dust, a blend of wool, mohair, & Pixie Sparkles.HOWEVER, it is $35/skein. What are some other choices that I can use for this balnket? It very nice and I never make anything for myself.


Ladies, the lap blanket is beautiful, but was designed specifically for the unique yarn. In this case, I am afraid that there would be no substitute for this yarn.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Oh debbieb,say it isn't so!!!


debbieb said:


> mmg said:
> 
> 
> > So I found a pattern for a Lap Blanket that calls for 7 skeins of Knit Collage's Pixie Dust, a blend of wool, mohair, & Pixie Sparkles.HOWEVER, it is $35/skein. What are some other choices that I can use for this balnket? It very nice and I never make anything for myself.
> ...


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

bonster said:


> I like the Joann Sensation brand and buy it when I can use a coupon. The problem I do have with it is the "yarn vomit" (a glob pulling out of the center pull), especially with the brushed yarn. But I like the feel of it and it knits up nicely. I use it knowing I will have to deal with the center pull. It gets better as I get towards the center of the skein.
> 
> 
> nuttyknitter said:
> ...


Lol *yarn vomit* love your new word, won't print what I called it.


----------



## pruedi (Jun 29, 2011)

Another thing about the $35 yarn is the small amount of yardage. You really would have to have multiple skeins for any project. There are many yarns that cost less and are lovely. I'd be feeling guilty the whole time I was knitting the project. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Look at WEBS this week. Cashmere, 125 yd/$30 worsted wt, reduced from $50. They have a cashmere at 190 yds, DK wt, down from $54 to $30.
> 
> I was looking for hemp yarn and those prices are even higher and we can grow hemp in the US for practically nothing but it is illegal to do so.
> 
> It seems that yarn ranges wildly in price, but so does quality. For really good quality on a regular basis will require constant looking for closeouts and sales on places like ebay where we can get very good buys sometimes. My local warehouse distributor, in an old factory building, dim lighting, huge packing boxes all over the place, no fancy wrappings, etc--his prices are just as high. But so much fun to shop there. Undyed yarns, alpacas in a variety of natural colors, silks, mohairs, cottons--all pricey. Last year I bought a large hank of phenomenal organic cotton there-the softest you have ever felt. The cotton this year sold for the same price but was not organic and no where as soft. Realized Organic does make a difference--even in cotton and wool.


If you really want hemp, go to bead department of craft stores and you will find it cheap. I saw them in walmart. They make good market bags. Also try lumber yards,in rope section. you would be surprise at what you'll find.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Oh, there is no way I could spen that kind of $ for yarn, it already calls for 7 skiens and usually i buy one more. I may try it with a different kind of yarn and if I don't like it, I can always give it to someone and they would be none the wiser!


pruedi said:


> Another thing about the $35 yarn is the small amount of yardage. You really would have to have multiple skeins for any project. There are many yarns that cost less and are lovely. I'd be feeling guilty the whole time I was knitting the project. :thumbdown:


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I love ordering yarn and needles from KnitPicks (www.knitpicks.com). Their yarn is of an excellent quality but at prices that don't make your head spin. Their needles can't be beat, and their customer service is excellent. I simply can't afford to keep my husband in socks at $30+ a pair, but with KnitPicks sock yarn, I can make him 4-5 pairs for the same $30.


----------



## Kbg351 (Jul 20, 2011)

So funny I just found that same pattern and was wondering the same thing I love the pattern ..you could double up or triple up some cheaper yarns.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Dear MMG,

Forget this wool!!! It is wayyyyy too expensive.

I once used a very expensive wool from Italy and made a scarf. When finally washed it it the colour ran and finally I never wore the scarf. I am sure you can get something very nice in another wool.


----------



## circularsolution (Jul 15, 2011)

Twice I have splurged on yarn. One was an equisite ribbon that finished off a cardigan with the knockout yarn as a border. I have one skein left and will use it somehow in the Fairabella Shardigan (if and when I make it(. The other time was in Alaska where I drooled for some quivit. I bought two little balls - with my husband in tow who fainted on the floor- not literally of course but the quivit was 70.00 a ball. But when one is on vacation, one can splurge, right?


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I am bound and determined to make this blanket, I will just try a different yarn ,even though previously debbieb said it won't work unless I use that yarn.I'll find sometin'.
ps, i love your cat!I have a black cat named Nicollet and I had one named Toulouse. Nicollet is a very loving, friendly,fat cat weighing in at 16lbs! Toulouse was a farm cat & I think he may of had some **** cat in him. He was 17lbs and was very long. He looked like a mini panther.


Janina said:


> Dear MMG,
> 
> Forget this wool!!! It is wayyyyy too expensive.
> 
> I once used a very expensive wool from Italy and made a scarf. When finally washed it it the colour ran and finally I never wore the scarf. I am sure you can get something very nice in another wool.


----------



## knit1nan (May 2, 2011)

Two other great places to find yarn online are
createforless.com and MaryMaxim.com. You won't find any fancy or truly spectacular yarns, but you will find a lot of cotton (even Peaches & Cream) and lots of 100% acrylic (lots of Red Heart lines).

If you sign up for the email lists, you may get more "junk" email than you'd like, but it's the best way find out about the sales.

Create For Less sells almost everything in multiples, so you may also end up with a bit more yarn than you need, but that isn't always a bad thing. Free shipping is available from both vendors.

On occassion, I have also purchased quality knitting needles from CFL, like rosewood, for 1/3 to 1/2 the prices elsewhere. They were unusual sizes that I didn't need at the time, but I've always used them.

One caution: the color swatches on Mary Maxim are not good - don't show very true representations & are very small - so you might want to look at the colors in person somewhere, or at least on another website.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hahahaha you are all funny!

What I do is make a ball of the skein. It may take a while but afterwards, when you knit, there is no clog or vomit!!! hihihi   :thumbup:


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Thank you. My cat's name is Minky. this is her name because her fur is like mink.
Thank you and good luck with your project. I am sure you will find something. :thumbup:


----------



## adele13348 (Feb 2, 2011)

mmg said:


> So I found a pattern for a Lap Blanket that calls for 7 skeins of Knit Collage's Pixie Dust, a blend of wool, mohair, & Pixie Sparkles.HOWEVER, it is $35/skein. What are some other choices that I can use for this balnket? It very nice and I never make anything for myself.


I'm in the same boat. I found a gorgeous shawl out of fabulous yarn. Only took two skeins.....how much can that be? I found the yarn and it was $48.50 a skein. I don't think so!!!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

You don't need to buy the super expensive yarn.... Red Heart makes some soft yarns and Caron makes lovely yarns. Many of us are not yarn-o-holics for expensive yarn.... especially true if we are seniors on a fixed income. 

Check out www.bargainyarns.com

or type in Knitting Yarns on www.google.com and you will find many places to buy less expensive yarn. 

Some of the sites online have two for one sales. I once ordered 6 skeins..... and received 14......


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

My solid black cat was half Siamese, built like a Siamese, voice like a Siamese but much louder. And bigger. About the size of a medium dog. When he "asked" for food, you fed him


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

If God forbid, when the day comes that Nicollet goes, I would LOVE to get a Siamese! I love their eyes. Nicollet was found at a park by a co-worker, so I don;t really know what he is.He was so small when they found him I thought he was a kitten, he wasa actually at least 1 ! He's about 10 now.


Chava said:


> My solid black cat was half Siamese, built like a Siamese, voice like a Siamese but much louder. And bigger. About the size of a medium dog. When he "asked" for food, you fed him


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree that $35 seems like a great deal of money for a skein of yarn, but how many yards is on the skein? Sometimes it is a better deal than 4 skeins at a lower price. I like using really high quality yarn as much as possible. For as much work as I put into making items, I want to enjoy the knitting experience of touching a gorgeous fiber and I want to be proud when I wear (or use) it. And I want to know that the yarn is going to hold up really well, which most better yarns do. However, some items do not warrant high priced yarns. Depends on what it will be used for.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I just found Sublime baby yarn, a silk/bamboo blend. They have an soft, muted pink that has always been one of my favorite colors. The yarn costs anywhere from $7.95 to $8.85 a skein and I estimate it would take 10 to 12 skeins to make a sweater. Maybe I should buy a lottery ticket and see if I win. Then I could get this gorgeous soft pink yarn my heart craves but my wallet says no.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree in some cases. However I have a sweater I knit with Lyon Brand Yarn in a fantastic shade of yellow over 15 years ago and it's holding up beautifully. Of course I only wear it during the winter but it gets machine washed on gentle, holds it shape and looks great.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I am knitting a sweater for the fellow I knit for and the price tag on the yarn is $32.00 and it takes 5 skeins. One expensivve sweater. Norita


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Oh Norita, that's a car payment for me!At this point I can't spend that kind of money on yarn. He better LOVE it & you.. you should post a pic when you're done w/it.


norita willadsen said:


> I am knitting a sweater for the fellow I knit for and the price tag on the yarn is $32.00 and it takes 5 skeins. One expensivve sweater. Norita


----------



## Kbg351 (Jul 20, 2011)

I love the little jackets in your puc.. Do you havethe pattern for it?


----------



## Kbg351 (Jul 20, 2011)

In your pic, not puc!


----------



## Kbg351 (Jul 20, 2011)

kezza81 said:


> If you think $79 is bad, I have previously seen a skein of yarn that was over $200 - I nearly had a heart attack - a very expensive pair of socks lol.


Do you have the pattern for those little jackets ..to kezza....?


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I guess there are people that can afford to pay those prices for yarn, and that is why those companies can charge that. I think there is NO yarn worth that amount of money. I like to make gifts with nice yarn, but thats overkill to me and my budget. There has to be a cheaper yarn that will give the same effect. Good Luck hunting. That's half the fun.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I found a skein of fancy yarn at the coast last time we went at $11 a skin and thought I was treating myself! I did see some for much more, wow. How about $78a skein for sock yarn??!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I was watching the show 'Knit and crochet now!' and they had a lady on who knits for the "stars" she was talking about a SCARF that would normally cost 300.00 but when you buy this special yarn its ONLY 50.00 a skein and it takes 2 or 3 skeins.. what a bargain....LOL I about fell out of my chair... and then when we think if other hobbies.. my husband for example plays golf.. and every time he goes out its at least 40.00 to 50.00 dollars to play so I guess in todays world with prices going up all the time our beautiful collection of our stash is increasing in value too...so we need to buy low and sell...


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

PS. I'm not demeaning those that can afford to do that..more power to you. It's just way out of my pocketbook.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

The yarn is Straw Silk. It is 100% silk but looks and feels like straw. It is hard to work with and to measure. It will require a lot of blocking, which he does, and to be honest, it is the worse yarn and pattern that I have every made for him. Taking a picture of it before blocking would not look like much. If you would like to see a picture of it, go to Coco knits and the sweater is called Gisela. Norita


----------



## rubydialynn (May 9, 2011)

I have bought a lot of yarn from this place and have been very pleased with the quality and prices. Have you shopped here?.... Lynn

http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/index.html


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

allisonwatkinson said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > mmg said:
> ...


If I had a pic, I would post it. It was made before I started taking pic of what I made. But one of his friends wants a scarf like it, so I will have to see if I can dig up some more beads and find a yarn I like.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Half-Siamese cats are often solid black cats that act like Siamese and are built the same way and may have Siamese eyes. Go to a shelter and look in the kitties' eyes, you may find Siamese eyes. You also may not be able to go home with the kitty you intended or with only one. Youy also can see photos of cats that need adoption, or "rehoming," on the web.


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

Some of the yarn prices are off the wall. I fell in love with a shawl, it was so soft and beautiful made up in our LYS.
I asked about the yarn and found it took 3 skeins @$56.00 a skein. I quickly put it down and moved on. Kathy B


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Oh, I just love cats. I can't bring another one in right now though, Nicollet has been King of the Castle for far too long.


Chava said:


> Half-Siamese cats are often solid black cats that act like Siamese and are built the same way and may have Siamese eyes. Go to a shelter and look in the kitties' eyes, you may find Siamese eyes. You also may not be able to go home with the kitty you intended or with only one. Youy also can see photos of cats that need adoption, or "rehoming," on the web.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

$35 per skein, 35yds. per skein... oh la la... not for me!


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

mmg said:


> So I found a pattern for a Lap Blanket that calls for 7 skeins of Knit Collage's Pixie Dust, a blend of wool, mohair, & Pixie Sparkles.HOWEVER, it is $35/skein. What are some other choices that I can use for this balnket? It very nice and I never make anything for myself.


Was it a Golden fleece? lol


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Ladies,
To me, I knit to save money. The most I have ever spent on a skein of yarn was $10.00 and it broke my heart.
I have sweaters that I knitted in the 80s. They are made of Red Heart baby yarn. They have held up ver well and I still get compliments on them.
I love a good sale and would rather buy something on sale than the expensive stuff. I simply can't justify spending $35.00 for a skein of yarn. I guess I have too much of the Irish in me.
I love all kinds of yarn and to get it at bargain makes my day. I hope you find a yarn that will work for you.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I did find out it's made in Hong Kong & all of the different colors look so pretty, but not $35 a skein pretty!


magpies13 said:


> mmg said:
> 
> 
> > So I found a pattern for a Lap Blanket that calls for 7 skeins of Knit Collage's Pixie Dust, a blend of wool, mohair, & Pixie Sparkles.HOWEVER, it is $35/skein. What are some other choices that I can use for this balnket? It very nice and I never make anything for myself.
> ...


----------



## knitters (Jul 20, 2011)

I have bought lots and lots of yarn (ICE). As noted, Tuesday is promotional day. I absolutely love the yarn called ARTEMIS ($3.99 for 8 skeins).

Check out my boutique at http://www.etsy.com/shop/TresChicBoutique1

Great place to sell your knitted items.

I really enjoy the Knitting Paradise - Knitting and Crocket Forum. Full of great information.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

$35 x 7 for a lap blanket. Nothing that expensive has ever touched my lap. You'd have to keep it in a safe when your not using it.

I'm sure you'll be able to find something real nice for less.


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

my husband about fainted when i paid 2.58 an ounce for llama yarn.it was on sale for half price.i am still using it.he loves a good bargain.we have people raising alpacas and llamas out here.he is not going to let me raise my own animals and spin my own yarn.i love watching others spin yarn at the fair.


----------



## mazepa (Jan 30, 2011)

There are yarns that are $37.50, $40 and more. Some of these are hand painted and some have angora, mohair and other similar yarns ingrained with the other materials.

My son asked me to knit a "dopey hat" for a New Year's Eve party one year. We went to my lys and my son picked out the yarn and color. Believe me when I say, 2 sks. were purchased and the total came to, with tax, to $87.45.

The prices are NOT unusual. I have researched other areas and it really depends on the amt. asked for and the materials involved in making the particular yarn needed.

Trudy


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

bonster said:


> I like the Joann Sensation brand and buy it when I can use a coupon. The problem I do have with it is the "yarn vomit" (a glob pulling out of the center pull), especially with the brushed yarn. But I like the feel of it and it knits up nicely. I use it knowing I will have to deal with the center pull. It gets better as I get towards the center of the skein


LOL....now I know what that blob of yarn is called that comes out of the center when I pull it through!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

That is very interesting!!! but not for me.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

If you're looking for a specific brand, try typing it in to Amazon.com before you're done shopping elsewhere. I was agonizing over paying $4.50 per skein for a yarn I had purchased on sale (in insufficient quantities)for $2.50 per skein. Was about to send the order, typed it into Amazon and found a seller with all my colors charging $4.99 for packages of THREE Skeins each color ($1.66 per skein) and free shipping and no sales tax. Woohoo!!!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Now that is good news! Thanks LaLaWa. :thumbup:


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL @ *yarn vomit*.. never heard of that b4..that paints a purty picture doesnt it ??



bonster said:


> I like the Joann Sensation brand and buy it when I can use a coupon. The problem I do have with it is the "yarn vomit" (a glob pulling out of the center pull), especially with the brushed yarn. But I like the feel of it and it knits up nicely. I use it knowing I will have to deal with the center pull. It gets better as I get towards the center of the skein.
> 
> 
> nuttyknitter said:
> ...


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> If you're looking for a specific brand, try typing it in to Amazon.com before you're done shopping elsewhere. I was agonizing over paying $4.50 per skein for a yarn I had purchased on sale (in insufficient quantities)for $2.50 per skein. Was about to send the order, typed it into Amazon and found a seller with all my colors charging $4.99 for packages of THREE Skeins each color ($1.66 per skein) and free shipping and no sales tax. Woohoo!!!


I usually check Amazon, eBay, plus other onlines to try and get the best price. You found a really good deal. Congratulations!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have been Very Happy with both Ice Yarn (eBay seller: Yarn_Paradise) and Sinicismshop (eBay Seller: dimin000)yarns.

The second seller auctions a single Ball for as little as $.99 with free shipping! Not a lot risked to try it and see if you like the feel of it. 

Ice Yarn does have very spendy shipping, but it comes in about 6 days from Turkey! Definitely worth it to buy several lots of yarn as the shipping for the second lot is half of the shipping cost of the first one. 

I also love Knit Picks Yarn. 

I hope this will help some Ladies that are hesitant to order yarn online. I highly recommend all 3 of these sources for quality yarn at a reasonable price, especially if you can catch a good deal auction on eBay for dimin000!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

That's a fantastic idea!


LaLaWa said:


> If you're looking for a specific brand, try typing it in to Amazon.com before you're done shopping elsewhere. I was agonizing over paying $4.50 per skein for a yarn I had purchased on sale (in insufficient quantities)for $2.50 per skein. Was about to send the order, typed it into Amazon and found a seller with all my colors charging $4.99 for packages of THREE Skeins each color ($1.66 per skein) and free shipping and no sales tax. Woohoo!!!


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

no way and someone will put them on their smelly feet not in this life time. LLL


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm with you, my son is always saying she bought it on sale....Thats' me....LLL


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

ompuff said:


> mmg said:
> 
> 
> > So I found a pattern for a Lap Blanket that calls for 7 skeins of Knit Collage's Pixie Dust, a blend of wool, mohair, & Pixie Sparkles.HOWEVER, it is $35/skein. What are some other choices that I can use for this balnket? It very nice and I never make anything for myself.
> ...


I just looked at the Ice Yarn site and was quite impressed. Because I live far away from most stores, shipping is probably less than driving. Can't really afford to made a special trip JUST for yarn.


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

Knitting Supplies Discount Yarn now has Mission Falls 1824 Wool (which is no langer made--boo*hoo) on sale and that is great for a blanket (or sweaters or anything else). It is soft warm and cuddly and fantastic to work with


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I have been knitting for 40 years and never paid that for yarn. I will stick to yard sales and coupons. For I will knit rather is I can afford it or not. $200. a skien. I am in shock.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Janina said:


> Thank you. My cat's name is Minky. this is her name because her fur is like mink.
> Thank you and good luck with your project. I am sure you will find something. :thumbup:


I too think your cat is beautiful. As you see in my avitar, I have a himalyan. He just turned 1 on sunday. he talks like a siamese, which is part of what he is bred from. Then my other is a stray that wandered up almost 5 years ago as a kitten. He too, is part Maine ****. he's on a diet at 18 lbs. As for wool. I pickedd a skein of Plymouth Yarn called Galway Print. I am using it now and I really do like the feel. Paid 7.50 from a LYS. There is a website at ;plymouthyarn.com. Haven't looked for it on line but I feel I got a good deal,210 yrds for $7.50. I am on a low fixed income so I am always looking for good deals. Thanks for all the ideas from other KP'ers.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

We ALL are sooooo lucky to have our stash!!!!! judy in oz


----------



## mazelou (Feb 7, 2011)

There are some yarn Snobs that apparently have more money than brains, Don't mean to offend anyone, but when are we coming down to earth and look at values? This is why the housing market is in such bad straights, people buy what they shouldn't. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

I downloaded that same pattern but had no idea that yarn was so expensive.We work but to pay that much for something I don't have to have is ridiculous.I can go to my local garden center and buy at least 8 perennials for the price of one skein and since I love to garden just as much as knit and maybe even more well to the garden center I go.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I remember someone asked this question about the most expensive yarn a couple of months ago. There was a reply of $2,000+. The only thing I can remember about it is it was used only by royalty and the wool came only from the under belly of a particular sheep, very rare and very soft.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

My LYS has yarn that is made from Buffalo and I believe it's called Buffalo Gold. The price is almost as pricy as gold, somewhere over $70/skein. It is so soft, it's dreamy, but at that price, dreaming is as close as I'm getting. However, until they come up with a don't touch rule (one reader had someone in her LYS scream at her that she couldn't touch), I'll fondle it and drool when I have the chance. 
I'll 3rd, 4th or whatever the Yarn Paradise site with their Ice yarns. Even their non-sale yarns are reasonable. The shipping is expensive but their non-sale yarn is still less than many competing yarns in the US. The only problem is that there is so much yarn to search through and so many people searching that the site tends to get bogged down.


----------



## karensis (Jul 19, 2011)

I just saw that Crystal Palace yarns came out with some pretty beaded yarns. Just google Crystal Palace Yarn. They have some great free patterns too.


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lol.....I call it "yarn poo" (glob pulling out of the center pull)


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

As they say in Australia. Ned Kelly ain't dead yet. No I wouldn't pay that.


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

If its gonna cost that much to buy the yarn for a project, it should lower your heating cost as well.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Christi, my LYS calls it yarn barf.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't imagine who would pay so much for a skein of yarn! I saw a pattern for a sweater I liked in a magazine and looked for the yarn given - it would have cost $90 for the sweater, way too much for me! So I found another yarn that had the same gauge and cost a third as much. It came out very nice and the substitute yarn was very soft.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

If you haven't knit with Buffalo/Bison, then you can't appreciate how very worth the price it is! $35.00 isn't that bad..I've paid much more for quality Buffalo/Bison. It is a superior fiber. When blended with Cashmere it is a magnificent fiber, not cheap but oh so marvelous.


----------



## Sunsea (Jul 10, 2011)

rolyn63 said:


> OMGosh!!!
> @$35/skein: "Have they lost their minds?"
> @$79/skein: "They have definitely lost their minds!"
> 
> ...


I guess Rumpelstiltskin is up to his old tricks, lol.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't knock it until you've tried it!


----------



## ablescables (Jul 20, 2011)

I love working with really nice yarn, but the prices can be daunting! i have found that Knit Picks (knitpicks.com), Elann (elann.com) have great choices at great prices. When I really want to splurge, I go to Great Northern yarns for beautiful cashmere/mink blends at fantastic prices, and Catnip Yarns for natural undyed yarns (I have used their prime alpaca a lot). Like I said, I want really nice yarn, but I also want really nice pricing!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bison/Buffalo is not a common yarn. Raising the animals is extremely costly and collecting the fiber is no small task. It is a very luxurious yet sturdy fiber. Not to mention that it is as easy care as any "synthetic" (chemical based) fiber and does not pollute our planet.

I spin, so I'm well aware of how labor intensive it is to produce a small amount of yarn. Sadly we have become used to yarns produced in 3rd world countries for pennies. What a shame that the "symbol" of the Great American West is looked upon with such disdain because it cannot compete with the prices of the garbage that is turned out by foreign "industrial giants". 

I'll continue to buy Buffalo/Bison and turn my back on the "junk" that is mass produced..you get what you pay for!


----------



## Teliria (May 30, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> Chalk it up to one thing: GREED!!!


Not always... I sold a 'skein' (4.4 oz, 2-ply laceweight) of alpaca that I spun for $40. Roving is pretty expensive and I put a lot of work into the spinning.

I actually spun it for myself and it was too thin for my project, so I sold it to someone who could use it... I don't think it is greedy to expect to get your money back out of something or to add a little to cover time and effort put into it.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

I use dreambaby dk by Patons, and love the yarn Wendy also.
I also use baby bernat, and TLC redheart. Caron yarns are nice as well. Any of the Paton yarns are nice.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

courier770 said:


> If you haven't knit with Buffalo/Bison, then you can't appreciate how very worth the price it is! $35.00 isn't that bad..I've paid much more for quality Buffalo/Bison. It is a superior fiber. When blended with Cashmere it is a magnificent fiber, not cheap but oh so marvelous.


Have you had any problem with odor from this blend? I've knitted with rabbit angora and when wet, it has an odor.

Bison wool sounds like it would be very warm!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bison is incredibly warm and does NOT smell when wet. There seems to be a bit of "misinformation" regarding the fiber..particularly when it comes to price...you're NOT going to get if for the price of synthetic "junk" from Turkey or China!

I refuse to spend hours and hours knitting with yarn t hat has been "chemically" created..to me that stuff "stinks". Of ALL the animal fibers..Bison is the most durable, easiest care and warm. I suppose people who have never been around Buffalo might think they stink or that yarn from them might be "icky". I knit with it regularly.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

mmg said:


> So I found a pattern for a Lap Blanket that calls for 7 skeins of Knit Collage's Pixie Dust, a blend of wool, mohair, & Pixie Sparkles.HOWEVER, it is $35/skein. What are some other choices that I can use for this balnket? It very nice and I never make anything for myself.


Try hand woven, hand dyed wool at $176.00 a hank? Now you can really cry.

Becca


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

i just spent 13 dollars for a sweater for my greatgrandchild and felt that it was a fortune however i only needed 2 balls


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

muskox is the most experience yarn I have seen. this stuff gos for $250.00 to $500.00 a skein. I was looking at a scarf and they wanted $300.00 for it. really.
Rose


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

Rose said:


> muskox is the most experience yarn I have seen. this stuff gos for $250.00 to $500.00 a skein. I was looking at a scarf and they wanted $300.00 for it. really.
> Rose


They can keep it for that kind of money... that would buy my family groceries for two weeks to a month. Althouh I respect the work that hand spinners do, I don't appreciate it when they call the yarn I buy "junk" to do my baby outfis and my grandbabies sweaters. I spend lots of time and money for this premium "junk" as you call it, and my work is very much appreciated by my family and friends. My garments I create and make are durable, warm and hold up to washing's.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you knit the lap blanket if so what wool did you use


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I read someplace that if you knit with cheap yarn, you get a cheap product. But if you knit with a more expensive yarn, you are much more careful about your knitting and knit a "better" item. 
I don't know if I really believe that. I have knitted with some cheap yarn and gotten beautiful items, and just lately I am knitting with a more expensive yarn ($12 a skein) and I hate the yarn.
I used to use Red Heart for all my crocheting, but nicer yarns for my knitting...don't know the why to this. But after knitting with nicer yarns, Red Heart "hurts" my hands. 
I just paid $18 a skein for some novelty yarn for a fan and feather shrug...and had to buy 6 skeins. Webbs had it for this great price, as it lists for $30 a skein. (I did without eating out, and any extra spending for over 2 weeks so I could get this yarn.)
I have a friend that spins and when I saw all the work she puts into her yarn, the high cost of yarn does not surprise me. She gave me a skein of yarn she had made with part dog hair. She teased me that it would smell like wet dog when wet, but it does not. So soft and nice against the skin. It took her forever to get enough dog hair for this one skein.

If we all liked the same thing, we would be pretty boring. When I want to knit with a more expensive yarn, I do without. Me being a single 50+ female (with a live in boyfriend), I can cut back on groceries. I can understand how a person with a family cannot do this.
But all this talk about yarn has me wanting to start another project. Got to go dig up those skull beads and find some yarn. (sorry I rambled on for so long)


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Valjean said:


> Did you knit the lap blanket if so what wool did you use


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The problem with using acrylics for infants involves real danger. Years ago fire safety standards were set for infant wear and children's sleepwear. Even fabrics sold for sleepwear must meet a standard set for fire safety. Acrylic yarn does NOT meet this standard. Virtually anything you put on the back of an infant becomes "sleepwear". Blankets made of acrylics are particularly frightening when you realize that a home fire starts in the US, every 7 seconds. 

I happen to value my grand daughters life far to much to put her at risk for serious burns by using acrylic yarns for clothing or blankets.

Set a strand of acrylic yarn on fire and see what happens!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

courier770 said:


> The problem with using acrylics for infants involves real danger. Years ago fire safety standards were set for infant wear and children's sleepwear. Even fabrics sold for sleepwear must meet a standard set for fire safety. Acrylic yarn does NOT meet this standard. Virtually anything you put on the back of an infant becomes "sleepwear". Blankets made of acrylics are particularly frightening when you realize that a home fire starts in the US, every 7 seconds.
> 
> I happen to value my grand daughters life far to much to put her at risk for serious burns by using acrylic yarns for clothing or blankets.
> 
> Set a strand of acrylic yarn on fire and see what happens!


It is the same with the military. They want only wool for any items. I think this is a very safe idea.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's more than the military just "wanting" wool for items..that's ALL they will accept. It's about safety, not about price. 

Unfortunately we will always have people who will set safety aside in order to save a few pennies. Personally, I hardly think saving a few dollars is worth it to put loved ones at risk. I see that there are many who will argue that point, it's their choice, their family.


----------



## marywil (May 1, 2011)

At my lys, the owner modelled a gorgeous lace shawl of sparkly yarn. I immediately wanted to make it but then learned the yarn was $65 a skein. Guess I'll do without the sparkles.


----------



## adele13348 (Feb 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Bison/Buffalo is not a common yarn. Raising the animals is extremely costly and collecting the fiber is no small task. It is a very luxurious yet sturdy fiber. Not to mention that it is as easy care as any "synthetic" (chemical based) fiber and does not pollute our planet.
> 
> I spin, so I'm well aware of how labor intensive it is to produce a small amount of yarn. Sadly we have become used to yarns produced in 3rd world countries for pennies. What a shame that the "symbol" of the Great American West is looked upon with such disdain because it cannot compete with the prices of the garbage that is turned out by foreign "industrial giants".
> 
> I'll continue to buy Buffalo/Bison and turn my back on the "junk" that is mass produced..you get what you pay for!


Where can I get this? I've never seen it before.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

That is still crazy! I don't care if it was for the Queen mum herself! I wonder what kind of sheep it was!


Suzie1 said:


> I remember someone asked this question about the most expensive yarn a couple of months ago. There was a reply of $2,000+. The only thing I can remember about it is it was used only by royalty and the wool came only from the under belly of a particular sheep, very rare and very soft.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

courier770 said:


> It's more than the military just "wanting" wool for items..that's ALL they will accept. It's about safety, not about price.
> 
> Unfortunately we will always have people who will set safety aside in order to save a few pennies. Personally, I hardly think saving a few dollars is worth it to put loved ones at risk. I see that there are many who will argue that point, it's their choice, their family.


I did say it was about safety. But I have taken that idea one step further. I knit alot for my riding friends. I make cowls out of wool for them. You never know what happens on a motorcycle and I feel it is safer with wool.


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > It's more than the military just "wanting" wool for items..that's ALL they will accept. It's about safety, not about price.
> ...


I agree wool is safer.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Another reason the military uses wool is it keep its properties. I mean, when wet, it still is warm. I does not hold water like cotton.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

That is why Scot fishermen originally knit sweaters in wool....


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Chava said:


> That is why Scot fishermen originally knit sweaters in wool....


Also, the high amount of lanolin in Aran wool made them virtually waterproof.


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought we were here to discuss how knitting/crocheting is a joy to us, as well as, to help each other out if we are able to. I find it really sad that people are back 
biting just cause someone may choose to use a different type of yarn for whatever reason. We should be here to 
help each other instead of making others feel bad just
cause they don't use the particular brand of yarn others choose to.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hold on! People were complaining about the price of some magnificent fibers and asking if they were "spun from gold". This isn't about "brands".

I'm very concerned about the unemployment rate here in the US and it truly pains me to hear about "cheap foreign" goods being favored over American products.

Additionally, there seems to be great misunderstanding in the difference in collecting fiber from Bison/Buffalo, Musk Ox (quivet) and Alpaca (not to mention the effort that goes into producing yarn from those fibers) compared to yarns that are wholly made from chemicals and carry a high fire danger.

I have a social conscience and I'm not afraid to voice it..even in the face of "is it spun from gold?" comments. It costs us more in social programs, entitlement programs, defaulted mortgages, medical bills and "bail outs" than it would to buy products made right here in the US or Canada, Great Britian, etc..

Living wage jobs are "golden"!


----------



## adele13348 (Feb 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Hold on! People were complaining about the price of some magnificent fibers and asking if they were "spun from gold". This isn't about "brands".
> 
> I'm very concerned about the unemployment rate here in the US and it truly pains me to hear about "cheap foreign" goods being favored over American products.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you adele. I work in a male dominated industry. I work hard and I'm paid well for it. More than likely most women my age wouldn't be all that thrilled to leave their home and return 13 hours later soaked in sweat, filthy and in the winter, half frozen. I don't have a husband anymore, my children are long grown adults. 

Lately I worry..will my grandchildren receive a truly excellent education? Or will they lose "lose out" to children from other countries? Will they ever be able to retire..or will they work until the day they die? Will they even be able to afford to have children of their own?

I'm pretty tired of being "beaten down" because I chose products that support jobs right here in the US..jobs that support families, educate children and ensure that senior citizens and the disabled won't be left to beg in the streets.

At some point you have to see the bigger picture.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

Christi said:


> I thought we were here to discuss how knitting/crocheting is a joy to us, as well as, to help each other out if we are able to. I find it really sad that people are back
> biting just cause someone may choose to use a different type of yarn for whatever reason. We should be here to
> help each other instead of making others feel bad just
> cause they don't use the particular brand of yarn others choose to.


Thank you! My thoughts as well.
I do not appreciate being told that just because I buy patons, sirdar, or Wendy and they may be made in Britain, that my items I knit for my grandbabies is junk!!! or that they are dangerous to give them to wear!!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Did I say that anything you made was "junk"? NO! Please re read what I posted.

Wholly acrylic products for infants (not to mention others) are dangerous. I would NEVER take such risks with MY grand daughter. What YOU chose to do is up to you! Being knowledgeable about fire danger should be mandatory for parents AND grandparents! Go visit some burn wards, then get back to me. I have a family member who is scarred for life and has limited use of a limb due to a synthetic fiber shirt catching fire...trust me, he's suffered for 30 years and has never worn a fully synthetic garment since that day!

Britain is NOT a 3rd world country.


----------



## adele13348 (Feb 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Did I say that anything you made was "junk"? NO! Please re read what I posted.
> 
> Wholly acrylic products for infants (not to mention others) are dangerous. I would NEVER take such risks with MY grand daughter. What YOU chose to do is up to you! Being knowledgeable about fire danger should be mandatory for parents AND grandparents! Go visit some burn wards, then get back to me. I have a family member who is scarred for life and has limited use of a limb due to a synthetic fiber shirt catching fire...trust me, he's suffered for 30 years and has never worn a fully synthetic garment since that day!
> 
> Britain is NOT a 3rd world country.


I guess I never thought about it......or maybe it's because I'm a relative newcomer to knitting, but what you say makes sense about the all acrylic. I've been knitting for my grandson (and soon to be granddaughter) and most everything I've made is all acrylic. I thought it was a good choice because of washability. Can you suggest substitutes for this newbie? 
I agree with you about American-made. I'm originally from Detroit and have watched that city I call home be devastated in the current economy. It's phenomenal how many yarns are labelled "Made in Turkey" or "Made in Chili". It's not ever "Made in China" anymore!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> It's more than the military just "wanting" wool for items..that's ALL they will accept. It's about safety, not about price.
> 
> Unfortunately we will always have people who will set safety aside in order to save a few pennies. Personally, I hardly think saving a few dollars is worth it to put loved ones at risk. I see that there are many who will argue that point, it's their choice, their family.


When my sister was in the Army, (beginning in the 70's), they had to allow her to cover all wool items with cotton and wear her uniforms with cotton ONLY touching her skin. She is allergic to wool and will break out in hives very badly. So they will make exceptions, she just had to prove that she was allergic, and not just "didn't like it because it was itchy"


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Amen


----------



## mdelwell (Apr 16, 2011)

Look at the category of the yarn. Is it 4, 3, 2 or what? Does it say dk, light worsted, or worsted? Once you know, you can start looking at other yarns with the same category to substitute. I'd never pay that much for yarn. However, I see some pretty cool stuff at Littleknits.com for rock bottom prices all the time. Skeins of yarn that might run $8 or $10 in the stores or more you can get for as low as $2.25 a skein. Check it out, they might have something you'd like to use as a substitute on that pattern you want to make.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Did I say that anything you made was "junk"? NO! Please re read what I posted.
> 
> Wholly acrylic products for infants (not to mention others) are dangerous. I would NEVER take such risks with MY grand daughter. What YOU chose to do is up to you! Being knowledgeable about fire danger should be mandatory for parents AND grandparents! Go visit some burn wards, then get back to me. I have a family member who is scarred for life and has limited use of a limb due to a synthetic fiber shirt catching fire...trust me, he's suffered for 30 years and has never worn a fully synthetic garment since that day!
> 
> Britain is NOT a 3rd world country.


There are many yarns that are acrylic, and patterns to use those certain yarns that are acrylic for babies. I'm sorry for your family member, but even cotton burns and catches fire, and many people are allergic to wool. You could be kinder in your posts, however I found you to be very rude about using yarn from overseas. Turkey also produces cottons as well as silks, at very reasonable costs. Its not our fault we have NAFTA, that is why all our factories have gone overseas, and its called greed. Abolish NAFTA, and make our American Factory's move back here... I lost a job at Vanity Fair because they moved the factory to Mexico, so I know the direct impact of "made in the USA" is. Bernat yarns are made in Turkey, and packaged in Canada, and this is not junk! Its what I use most of the time!!

:x


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

The person's use of the term "junk" was probably unfortunate. The cost of products in the US as compared to imported products is a very complex issue and we could certainly discuss it here without insulting each other.

It is almost impossible today to confine oneself to purchasing US made products. 

Items produced by individual artisans or even small commercial enterprises, "home grown" so to speak, are a separate product from commercial enteprises and they are not comparable.

We vary in the choices we choose to make and where we have the possibility of choices. WE have extreme range of situation and income among us.

There is no reason for us to be unkind to each other because we are not walking in each others' shoes.

Fiber content is a separate issue and there is a clear explanation above as to why certain fibers are now known to be inappropriate for infants, in particular newbies.

Comparison shopping for price and quality is a very important benefit of this particular site and hopefuylly we can continue to do that.

Peoples available resources are extremely varied. Some of us do not know what NAFTA hqw to do with the price of anything.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I note we are on page 11 of this discussion. I suggest that people start from the top and review what explanations have been given.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Chava,

Thank you, once upon a time my husband made a 6 figure income. I could buy any yarn I wanted. Then came 9/11 and the computer industry crash. Now I have to save nickels and dimes and pennies to afford acrylic yarn. Once in a while I can order something from Knitpicks. But the way this discussion has been going I have been made to feel like a second class knitter. I get enough of that from Public Medicine, I don't need it about my craft.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Chava,
> 
> Thank you, once upon a time my husband made a 6 figure income. I could buy any yarn I wanted. Then came 9/11 and the computer industry crash. Now I have to save nickels and dimes and pennies to afford acrylic yarn. Once in a while I can order something from Knitpicks. But the way this discussion has been going I have been made to feel like a second class knitter. I get enough of that from Public Medicine, I don't need it about my craft.


This makes me sad SO...
Knitting is for enjoyment. We knit with what we have so let's respect each other and recognize this sight for ALL of us. There is enough disrespect in this world. Let us get beyond that. Happy knitting all.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Chava,
> 
> Thank you, once upon a time my husband made a 6 figure income. I could buy any yarn I wanted. Then came 9/11 and the computer industry crash. Now I have to save nickels and dimes and pennies to afford acrylic yarn. Once in a while I can order something from Knitpicks. But the way this discussion has been going I have been made to feel like a second class knitter. I get enough of that from Public Medicine, I don't need it about my craft.


That is exactly how I felt too... not to worry though, my baby items and things I knit are very much appreciated, whether they are acrylic or natural fibers..I'm sure those you knit for, love your items too!!!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Chava,
> 
> Thank you, once upon a time my husband made a 6 figure income. I could buy any yarn I wanted. Then came 9/11 and the computer industry crash. Now I have to save nickels and dimes and pennies to afford acrylic yarn. Once in a while I can order something from Knitpicks. But the way this discussion has been going I have been made to feel like a second class knitter. I get enough of that from Public Medicine, I don't need it about my craft.


I know just how you feel. I did electronic assy. Programed all the pick and place machines, even did the maintenance on them. Mark was the IT person. Our company got bought out and Mark was let go. Then a year later I was let go. Mark still has not found a job. And I am working at the only thing I could find, Walmart. House payments, insurance, groceries, and my many medical bills (cancer and Kidney problems)...it does not make life easy.

Wishing you the best.


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

I buy Red Heart super saver yarn.It's the best deal when knitting slippers,mittens etc.I don't care if its acyrlic or what .I buy what I can afford when I need to knit a special scarf or baby item,then I will buy Bernat and whatever else is on sale.After I get done paying my bills there isn't any money Left over for expensive yarn skeins that are just a hobby and not my whole life.I've been working at eh same job for 31 years,decent pay not great but good insurance.Before that it was 5 years of shoe shops in extreme heat and working at nite at hoem on machines.So I've struggled just like everyone else and paid all my bills.I'm afraid yarn and extras come second.o.k time to get off my soap box.Buy what you like and what is comfortable for your budget.Don't worry about what others think.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> StitchDesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Chava,
> ...


Chava, I love that name. My niece is named Chava and my granddaughter is Chana.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Hold on! People were complaining about the price of some magnificent fibers and asking if they were "spun from gold". This isn't about "brands".
> 
> I'm very concerned about the unemployment rate here in the US and it truly pains me to hear about "cheap foreign" goods being favored over American products.
> 
> ...


Just have to put my two cents in here. First of all you should know that buffalo yarn is patent by a lady who said she found a way to wash and spin it. This I found out from a lady who owns a yarn shop,also look on internet a lot of people upset because they also knew how to do this,and can no longer spin it. 
I bet you buy other things made in foreign markets? clothes, cars ,food ect.
And I must say people can only buy what they can offord I for one would not want to discourage anyone from their yarn chose. I especially want to thank all the knitters out there who knit for charities, I don't care what kind of yarn you use, it's the fact you are thinking of others and sharing your love of knitting. Knit on I say that is what this site is about. Everone different, all love to knit and crochet.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

I buy lots of yarn on ebay... check these out.
http://stores.ebay.com/twinboysan?_trksid=p4340.l2563
Its luxury yarn, silk and mohair. Do a search for alpaca yarn and you will find lots of wonderful yarns at dirt cheap prices! I know it's not made in the USA, but not many are anymore.  They also carry wool yarns as well.


----------



## mdelwell (Apr 16, 2011)

This site has some cool stuff, too.
http://www.littleknits.com/
I am of the firm belief that if you have taken the time to craft something with your own two hands for someone, it is done out of love and care and it really doesn't matter what it's made of. If people cannot accept a gift given out of love and care and only care about the material it is made of, then those people are not worthy of the crafter's art. All the discussion about safety issues to taking vague shots at "entitlement programs" don't change that. 
And on that note: I paid my share of taxes and such since I was 16. Sometimes, I worked 2 full time jobs. I once spent 2 years straight working 12 hours a day, 6 days a week to support my family in a very demanding job. Then Late Stage four Kidney failure laid me flat out on my back. I nearly died. I was put on disability. I hate not being able to work. I don't feel like I am entitled to anything, but I do feel that if the federal government took that money from me with the statement "It's to pay for your retirement or if you become severely disabled and can't work. We're saving it for you." Then, they need to honor that comittment and pay me back for all the money they took from me for that purpose. It's a false statement to say that those of us who are on this government program are "taking advantage of an entitlement program". We aren't. We paid our dues.
Crafting keeps me sane. I would much rather be able to hold down a job, but cannot. Having worked all my life, being home bound sucks. KNitting, crochet, sewing and beading keep my mind occupied and calm. Sometimes, it even generates a little bit of side money when someone commissions something from me. I participate in these forums to share my love of crafting, not to see political discussions or bashing. That's what's wrong with the world today, too many pointing fingers and not enough entire hands, arms, shoulders and BODIES to pitch in and fix things. Reminds me of a kindergarten class. Or herding cats.
ME


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

mdelwell said:


> This site has some cool stuff, too.
> http://www.littleknits.com/
> I am of the firm belief that if you have taken the time to craft something with your own two hands for someone, it is done out of love and care and it really doesn't matter what it's made of. If people cannot accept a gift given out of love and care and only care about the material it is made of, then those people are not worthy of the crafter's art. All the discussion about safety issues to taking vague shots at "entitlement programs" don't change that.
> And on that note: I paid my share of taxes and such since I was 16. Sometimes, I worked 2 full time jobs. I once spent 2 years straight working 12 hours a day, 6 days a week to support my family in a very demanding job. Then Late Stage four Kidney failure laid me flat out on my back. I nearly died. I was put on disability. I hate not being able to work. I don't feel like I am entitled to anything, but I do feel that if the federal government took that money from me with the statement "It's to pay for your retirement or if you become severely disabled and can't work. We're saving it for you." Then, they need to honor that comittment and pay me back for all the money they took from me for that purpose. It's a false statement to say that those of us who are on this government program are "taking advantage of an entitlement program". We aren't. We paid our dues.
> ...


. :thumbup:


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

mdelwell said:


> This site has some cool stuff, too.
> http://www.littleknits.com/
> I am of the firm belief that if you have taken the time to craft something with your own two hands for someone, it is done out of love and care and it really doesn't matter what it's made of. If people cannot accept a gift given out of love and care and only care about the material it is made of, then those people are not worthy of the crafter's art. All the discussion about safety issues to taking vague shots at "entitlement programs" don't change that.
> And on that note: I paid my share of taxes and such since I was 16. Sometimes, I worked 2 full time jobs. I once spent 2 years straight working 12 hours a day, 6 days a week to support my family in a very demanding job. Then Late Stage four Kidney failure laid me flat out on my back. I nearly died. I was put on disability. I hate not being able to work. I don't feel like I am entitled to anything, but I do feel that if the federal government took that money from me with the statement "It's to pay for your retirement or if you become severely disabled and can't work. We're saving it for you." Then, they need to honor that comittment and pay me back for all the money they took from me for that purpose. It's a false statement to say that those of us who are on this government program are "taking advantage of an entitlement program". We aren't. We paid our dues.
> ...


AMEN!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

mdelwell

I was just talking to my daughter yesterday. I told her I wish I was not so ethical...or I would go out on disability. I do qualify. With cancer taking over half my organs and PKD, a kidney disorder. I only have 20% kidney function now. But I will work as long as I can. This is nothing against you or anyone else. My son is 29 and is on disability now. He has a genetic hearing loss. Now he is totally deaf. No one will hire him because he is a liability to their company. Plus he also has PKD. 

I don't have to worry about buying yarn. I have so much in the basement from better times. Just every now and then, I do splurge and buy some. When I do this, I know I have to do without something else. It is a "good" thing I got laid off my great paying job, or I would still be adding to my horde of yarn.

Wishing you well.


----------



## mdelwell (Apr 16, 2011)

I literally can't hold down a job anymore or I'd be working, too, at least part time. Unfortunately, the low blood count means I fall quite a bit due to my blood pressure and heart rate suddenly tanking at random times during the day. I can't even drive anymore due to the fact the episodes hit at random and I'd be putting people in danger.
I can and do craft. It makes me feel less worthless. And I see nothing unethical about expecting the federal government to keep their commitment about all that money they took from me to "save it for my future retirement or severe disability".
ME


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Alas, there are loopholes in the system. When my heart condition was first diagnosed I was declared 30% disabled and 35% was the lowest number for Disability. However, 30% left me to weak to work. When my heart finally went over the 35% mark, Social Security told me it had been too long since I last held a job, sorry, no money! I have always said they a not social and are certainly not secure.


----------



## Teliria (May 30, 2011)

Well... I hope everyone takes the arylic comments as exactly what they are... various peoples preferences and opinion. Everyone has theirs and people have different situations that have different requirements. 

As an example, I love spinning, so I use a lot of various fibers for various projects... but I use acrylic for my charity items because our NICU (Neonate ICU) at the hospital REQUIRES items to be in acrylic because people (babies and nurses) are less likely to be allergic to it that something in wool or other animal fiber.

Do what you love and love what you do... and don't let other peoples opinions and preferences make you feel bad about yours. Please.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I too, would love to be able to work again. I did NOT ask for a terminal liver disease and was not caused by me or my life style. I did work hard for many years and am only recieving what I am worked for. I believe others agree. I buy what I can afford. I am lucky that I can still do some crafts as so many things I once enjoyed are out of my reach now. I'm making the best out of what I have left. My friemds like anything I make and give as gifts. If for whatever reason they can'y or won't use it, they just pack it away and say thank you anyway. Can we get back on topic now?.


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

hi my name is also shula...i have some chava friends and my daughter in law is chana..as a matter of fact my mother was also called chana.
I love crafts and used to knit a lot. I have just gone back to it and produced some sweaters for 2 greatgrandchildren and just finished one for myself. 2 weeks ago i broke my wrist by falling..have a big cast on my right hand and so my projects are resting.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

shulak said:


> hi my name is also shula...i have some chava friends and my daughter in law is chana..as a matter of fact my mother was also called chana.
> I love crafts and used to knit a lot. I have just gone back to it and produced some sweaters for 2 greatgrandchildren and just finished one for myself. 2 weeks ago i broke my wrist by falling..have a big cast on my right hand and so my projects are resting.


try to crochet, or try to learnto crochet if you do't know how. why I say this is you can put the hook into the cast and go at it . you can make many pretty things in crochet also.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Alas, there are loopholes in the system. When my heart condition was first diagnosed I was declared 30% disabled and 35% was the lowest number for Disability. However, 30% left me to weak to work. When my heart finally went over the 35% mark, Social Security told me it had been too long since I last held a job, sorry, no money! I have always said they a not social and are certainly not secure.


I know how you feel. My son is Autistic, but he wasn't diagnosed until he was almost 16. we had to go through the ENTIRE process twice. The first judge was an a$$. She said that he could get and I quote, "Any job up to and including heavy manual labor, as long as he had little to no contact with the public, co-workers, OR HIS SUPERVISORS!!" Now is that stupid or what???


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh my, I agree! I have been going into more and more small knitting shops and you don't see much yarn at those prices flying out the door. As much as I would love to make something with those beautiful yarns I just can't see myself paying those prices.
I'm sure you will find something equally nice at a good $3-$5 a skein! Happy hunting.


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

no i tr ied crocheting is worse than knitting...so i will wait


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm going to give this yarn a try from ebay, http://cgi.ebay.com/266y50g-super-85-mulberry-silk-bamboo-yarn-16-/270787119518?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item3f0c2b899e
I looked up what mulberry silk was and found this. Seems like this is some high quality fiber, and a nice fingering weight yarn. Might make some yummy socks, or a gorgeous christening gown for a baby!
http://www.silksheetsguide.com/mulberry/


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Yummy! I would love to get that. I can't right now. I hope you get it and tell us how it knits up!


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> I too, would love to be able to work again. I did NOT ask for a terminal liver disease and was not caused by me or my life style. I did work hard for many years and am only recieving what I am worked for. I believe others agree. I buy what I can afford. I am lucky that I can still do some crafts as so many things I once enjoyed are out of my reach now. I'm making the best out of what I have left. My friemds like anything I make and give as gifts. If for whatever reason they can'y or won't use it, they just pack it away and say thank you anyway. Can we get back on topic now?.


I hope you don't mind, but I am concerned for you as I am familiar with Liver disease as my husband suffered with liver disease also. He is doing well now as he had a liver transplant. Is that an option for you?
Shula


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

shulak said:


> hi my name is also shula...i have some chava friends and my daughter in law is chana..as a matter of fact my mother was also called chana.
> I love crafts and used to knit a lot. I have just gone back to it and produced some sweaters for 2 greatgrandchildren and just finished one for myself. 2 weeks ago i broke my wrist by falling..have a big cast on my right hand and so my projects are resting.


so sorry to hear of your accident. Hang in there and I hope you recover soon.
Shula
Interesting that we share the name Shula and having Chana in our families.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

Chava said:


> Yummy! I would love to get that. I can't right now. I hope you get it and tell us how it knits up!


Well, for .99 cents and 2.99 shipping... thats a good buy to just try it out.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Bean said:


> Oh my, I agree! I have been going into more and more small knitting shops and you don't see much yarn at those prices flying out the door. As much as I would love to make something with those beautiful yarns I just can't see myself paying those prices.
> I'm sure you will find something equally nice at a good $3-$5 a skein! Happy hunting.


Where are there many "small knitting shops?" I want to move there! Another person on this forum wrote me a PM which mentioned going to a "local pet shop," and even "getting advice and help" and trading fish when they grew too big, a childhood actiivity of mine which led to many things n my life. These objects appear to have become extinct where I live. The microentrepreneur, of which I am one, is an endangered species. I am going to start a topic on this.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Shula, glad to hear your husband is doing well. I know the suffering he must have had to go thru. As for me, no I don't qualify. I live basically alone and have no family to live with. They need you to have some kind of permenant caregiver who can make sure you take your meds and who can watch over you. That's there real reason to reject me. The other is, since they don't know what caused the failure, they don't want to waste an organ if whatever caused it to fail, to happen to a nw healthy organ. Too many needy people. not enough organs


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

is your,s also short for shulamit... i decided to leave all my projects until the cast comes off in 2 weeks.. It is just too cumberson to try to knit or crochet..I always did it while i was watching t.v. or when my husband drives


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Shula, glad to hear your husband is doing well. I know the suffering he must have had to go thru. As for me, no I don't qualify. I live basically alone and have no family to live with. They need you to have some kind of permenant caregiver who can make sure you take your meds and who can watch over you. That's there real reason to reject me. The other is, since they don't know what caused the failure, they don't want to waste an organ if whatever caused it to fail, to happen to a nw healthy organ. Too many needy people. not enough organs


I am so sorry. If I were near you I would help out. Hang in there and be positive. I am thinking of you.
SHula


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Shula, thanks for your thoughts. Seen 2 doc's and 2 home visiting nurses, no one is sure what is going on. waiting on test rersults and will see a better doc on fri. My liver doc is over 2 hrs away and don'e have transpotation, so hopefully doc on fri will consult with him.

I've been trying to work on my wool purse and need help. For some reason, I can no longer get my basic ol' knit stitch right. I go along fine, then next thing I know I have 2 sts crossed and connected with a piece of yarn along top of needle. Thank god for life lines. Iv'e done this 5 time in a row today. WHAT AM I DOING WRONG!. Any one have any ideas? I think when I am sliding sts off LH needle onto RH needle something goes wrong. Any clues?Doing a basic stockinette st. jacki.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

shulak said:


> is your,s also short for shulamit... i decided to leave all my projects until the cast comes off in 2 weeks.. It is just too cumberson to try to knit or crochet..I always did it while i was watching t.v. or when my husband drives


I think so. It was my great Grandmother's Hebrew name.


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

it is my hebrew name and when i came to live in the states, i just kept it. i have 2 weeks now before the cast comes off so I can be busy with my projects which are w aiting


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

shulak said:


> it is my hebrew name and when i came to live in the states, i just kept it. i have 2 weeks now before the cast comes off so I can be busy with my projects which are w aiting


great that your cast is coming off. You must be very excited. What do you like to knit?


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

i just managed to finish a sweater for myself before the cast. i have started a great grandson sweater and have wool for another great grandchild and a sweater for me i also like to do the dishclothes in the middle of the bigger projects. yes i am counting the days for the cast to come off.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

shulak said:


> i just managed to finish a sweater for myself before the cast. i have started a great grandson sweater and have wool for another great grandchild and a sweater for me i also like to do the dishclothes in the middle of the bigger projects. yes i am counting the days for the cast to come off.


Good for you for finishing the sweater. I have 3 sweaters that need to have the sleeves attached. My girlfriend is going to give me the support I need to finish these. I am making a cocoon for a new grand daughter to be born in late November, and I too make washcloths to break up knitting things that need a lot of focusing.


----------



## EliseH63 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

